# Nambucca Satuday 29/12/07



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

G'day 
Wal ,Chrissy and Doug are heading down to Nambucca for a fish in the river Launching from near Golf Club about 9.30 am saturday anyone wanna Come


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey doug...how goes it ...damn it, i just left today to come home and going back saturday arvo after work for a few days :shock: Kerries at work now, but no doubt she will respond when she gets home but im guessing she will be up the same creek also as she will have the kids. Hope you get a few ..we were getting whiting ...flathead ...bream and heaps of moses perch along the breakwall yesti but only doable on the run in tide on the yaks. Oh and as you know its that time of the year...watch out for those bloody idiots on those jet skis !! :?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

oh bugger, if i can offload one of the ferals tmrw (one is staying at her friends place while i was at work tonight) i can get away with one on the yak with me... (a bit too late to organise a spare yak) if not i'll pop down for a look bout that time and say gday... there is HEAPS of bloody tourists around, lotsa jet skis (spesh being a saturday) and boats towing those stupid blow up thingys.... arm yourselves with heavy sinkers!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

